
Where to sell a website that makes $4,000/month - Cpmly
I am looking to sell a website that makes an average of $4,000 per month since I am really busy with a bricks and mortar business and need the funds to expand it. The revenue is from ads, if anyone is interested or has some tips for me drop me a mail to Tim.Menser@outlook.de
======
hootan_nik
[https://flippa.com/](https://flippa.com/)

& alternative to flippa
[http://alternativeto.net/software/flippa/](http://alternativeto.net/software/flippa/)

------
lsiunsuex
I recall [https://flippa.com/](https://flippa.com/) being pretty popular to do
this type of thing.

What's the URL? Maybe someone here would be interested in taking it.

------
jonkiddy
I have no experience in these maters but I'm fond of FE International [0].

[0] [https://feinternational.com/](https://feinternational.com/)

